# Corn on the Cob OK?



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

I recently discovered that my two pups <u>love </u>corn on the cob







I do not let them eat the cobs; they only eat the corn. Is there any harm in this? 

Forgot to mention they are on Science Diet; with only small amounts of the all natural foods from our dinners - not sure if this matters at all....


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

corn makes my guy bloated and gassy, I try to avoid it, but your guys might be different, keep an eye on their poops, is it cooked corn?


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes it is cooked corn - boiled; I usually do not feed much - maybe 1/2 an ear and I hold it while they both share it. I have not noticed them getting bloated or gassy, but will watch for that in the future.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because SD contains corn, your dogs are probably use to it(unless you are feeding lamb/rice). Corn is a filler, it will come out as it went in. I would think about getting them off SD and on to a better diet, you'd save in the long run(by feeding less) and have less poo to pick up. The threads here in this forum are a great place to research kibble.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not something I would feed my dogs, even as a snack. No real nutritional value for canines. I agree with onyx'girl with regard to Science Diet - it's a very substandard food, which is pushed by veterinarians because they get "incentives" from the manufacturer to do so.

I feed raw myself, but agree that there are good kibbles out there.

_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I let Jerzey pick off of my corn cob when I am done eating most of the corn off and have had no problems (I, also, hold the cob. Do _not_ let them eat that!) As mentioned, dogs can't really digest corn so it'll probably come right back out but I don't think it will cause a problem.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't feed it to my dogs. Corn does not digest well in dogs or humans. if you have ever noticed corn comes out looking like it did when it was consumed. if i had a choice i would rather feed them the cob without the corn than the corn itself.
but, i wouldn't do either, i don't like to experiment with different things like that, i would rather avoid possible diarrhea/vomiting by giving things that could cause it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is probably harmless as a snack. As others have said, corn is a poor diet for dogs, and Science Diet has a lot of corn in it - there are better foods out there. 

I have heard stories of dogs stealing cobs out of the garbage, eating them, and getting impactions - so I'd be careful about the cob part.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses; I thought SD was a good food - recommended by my vet and after seeing some of these responses I found another post with a link to dogfoodanalysis.com & was at the least, VERY upset to see that my vet had recommended such a low grade dog food. And with a lot of help from Onyx'girl (thanks!) & the dog food website, I am looking into switching to a better more nutritional food. I had no clue SD was so bad; very upseting & c/n wait to get my dogs off of it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You will see this around the site often but vets do not really learn about nutrition in school (I can only imagine how hard it is to learn basic vet care for the array of animals they will see, let alone nutrition!) The courses they do take are often run by food companies like Hills, who makes Science Diet. Continue to do your research and I am sure you will find a food that you feel comfortable with. I am currently on the hunt as well! It can be difficult, good luck!!


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDContinue to do your research and I am sure you will find a food that you feel comfortable with. I am currently on the hunt as well! It can be difficult, good luck!!


Thanks Jerzey; I am going to need it!! My kids have very sensitive systems so I am going to have to make the switch slowly & hopefully whatever I DO decide on will work well for them!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't be too upset with your vet. Probably the majority of vets in the US recommend Science Diet. It's because they are exposed to Science Diet/Hills all throughout vet school so they are basically trained to think it is good food (Hills writes nutrition textbooks used in vet schools, holds seminars, and offers vet students free food.)


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I can think of another reason I would not feed my dog corn. If they look at it as a treat, they will seek it out if they ever get into garbage, or even if someone drops or throws a cob, say at a party. In cob form it can be lethal so I would discourage eating it, ever.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan really likes it so I hold it for her while she quickly demolishes it - she's not a food motivated dog but loves corn - strange dogess.

If I don't give it to her, she's likely to help herself when the kids get up from dinner. What I've done to teach her NOT to bite the cob is if she snaps the cob, I take it away the second it snaps.


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

I would not even chance giving cobs to a dog. It only takes a second for them to swallow a chunk and have it cause a costly obstruction.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep! Take it from me. 

Over 4th of July weekend, my dog got 2 cobs out of the trash (without me knowing) and basically swallowed them whole. Needless to say, she needed surgery. It was NOT cheap. 

To top it off, her body is not reacting well to the internal sutures. 

It has not been a fun experience in the least!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles loves his corn on the cob...and I hold it and make sure the cob is thrown in the big trash outside. He is very good about not getting in the trash - so no worries. Thank goodness for a non-garbage dog! And just like us - he digests the nutrients and the hulls come out in the you know what!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDYou will see this around the site often but vets do not really learn about nutrition in school (I can only imagine how hard it is to learn basic vet care for the array of animals they will see, let alone nutrition!) The courses they do take are often run by food companies like Hills, who makes Science Diet.


In the past month, I have talked w/ two aquaintances about what they were feeding their dogs which is SD because their vet recommeded it-they thought they were feeding the best. 
One switched over to raw after we talked and the other unfortunately had to have her dog go thru surgery to remove kidney stones. So, he is on the vets diet-she said it was NOT Hill's. But as soon as her dog is healed, she is going with a grain free or raw for her dog. 
I will still speak up when I get the chance to educate. I miss volunteering at the spca...it was great helping new owners to find out the best nutrition choices.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosAngeles loves his corn on the cob...and I hold it and make sure the cob is thrown in the big trash outside. He is very good about not getting in the trash - so no worries. Thank goodness for a non-garbage dog! And just like us - he digests the nutrients and the hulls come out in the you know what!


Love the pic! It is so funny to watch them chew it off the cob! I have never had a problem with Kane getting in my trash. 


I appreciate all the replies - all good info! They get this very rarely, but I am very glad that I posted this. I did not know SD was such a bad food.







So I am now in the process of finding something new to get my pups on.


----------

